
Time's running out for the tech giants to fix an age-old issue (The Telegraph) - carmenbr
https://noageismintech.com/telegraph_news
======
carmenbr
Hi all, I posted the image on NoAgeismInTech, as the original content is
behind the paywall
([https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/06/29/forever-
yo...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2019/06/29/forever-young-hidden-
age-discrimination-scandal-tech-industry))

